# WARNING: Don't buy Xecuter SX Pro or Xecuter SX OS from SwitchSX.com



## iteacha (Jun 22, 2018)

To make it short, when I bought an SX Pro from them (paid by PayPal right away) ....
1. They emailed me that the order will be shipped between 15th - 20th
2. The person who's in charge of payment and shipping is active in their FB's page, so I asked a question about the status of my order on 15th which they never replied (After they got my money they don't reply my FB's messages and email at all)
3. It's already 21st and they have not shipped the order yet, and yes they ignore my questions.
4. so I asked them and called them out on their FB's public post, which they deleted my post right away. 

Basically, they are very unprofessional and not trustworthy. I suggest everyone to buy from other stores if you can.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 22, 2018)

iteacha said:


> To make it short, when I bought an SX Pro from them (paid by PayPal right away) ....
> 1. They emailed me that the order will be shipped between 15th - 20th
> 2. The person who's in charge of payment and shipping is active in their FB's page, so I asked a question about the status of my order on 15th which they never replied (After they got my money they don't reply my FB's messages and email at all)
> 3. It's already 21st and they have not shipped the order yet, and yes they ignore my questions.
> ...


*waaaah I had a bad experience*, my shipment is already 1 day away I was number 73 on pre orders for the first day. You need to relax they will get to your order so you can pirate your vidya gamez.


----------



## ZachSZ (Jun 22, 2018)

I've had the complete opposite experience with them lol? I ordered my SX OS from them and they gave regular updates on FB and actively responded to customer's posts regarding their orders. Sounds like a complete 180.


----------



## iteacha (Jun 22, 2018)

Xenon Hacks said:


> *waaaah I had a bad experience*, my shipment is already 1 day away I was number 73 on pre orders for the first day. You need to relax they will get to your order so you can pirate your vidya gamez.


I already have SX OS, but I guess you don't get my point do you? The problem here is they intentionally ignore  customer and delete post.


----------



## MightyMoe (Jun 22, 2018)

If you paid by PayPal you can initiate a charge back.. Don't let assholes like him get away with your money.


----------



## WhyKlef (Jun 22, 2018)

Dude chill, there is no scam going, some people have already received what they paid for, some people like me have a tracking number. I bought this thing literally within one hour that Xecuter's removed the "lid" so unless you bought it within a few days (and even then) don't expect a tracking number just yet. 

If you can't hold off, do like a bunch of us and go grab a SX OS while you wait but don't go tarnish some guy that is doing nothing wrong because you can't be patient for a couple of days.


----------



## iteacha (Jun 22, 2018)

ZachSZ said:


> I've had the complete opposite experience with them lol? I ordered my SX OS from them and they gave regular updates on FB and actively responded to customer's posts regarding their orders. Sounds like a complete 180.


Please read what;s going on in their FB's page carefully. Many people have the same problem as I do too. Yes, I saw that they replied few posts (that they have excuses) but there're also many other customers who they choose not to answer at all too.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 22, 2018)

MightyMoe said:


> If you paid by PayPal you can initiate a charge back.. Don't let assholes like him get away with your money.


Not only can you not get your money back but his order is fine they will get to it when they can this is the launch of a new project with thousands upon thousands of orders he needs to take a chill pill

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



iteacha said:


> Please read what;s going on in their FB's page carefully. Many people have the same problem as I do too. Yes, I saw that they replied few posts (that they have excuses) but there're also many other customers who they choose not to answer at all too.


You do realize these are people right? People who work and probably have other responsibilities, they cant sit on there asses all day replying to random people on facebook.


----------



## m_babble (Jun 22, 2018)

They're shipping them out in batches based on when orders were placed. I wasn't in the first batch either. Relax. I don't even plan on using mine until they update it a few times and work out the kinks.


----------



## iteacha (Jun 22, 2018)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Not only can you not get your money back but his order is fine they will get to it when they can this is the launch of a new project with thousands upon thousands of orders he needs to take a chill pill
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yes, I can get money back for sure.
Yes, I understand that, but you don't understand that it's not that they are too busy to reply, answer my question, but they choose to ignore it and delete the post so that other customers don't see it. Do you understand now? genius.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 22, 2018)

iteacha said:


> Yes, I can get money back for sure.
> Yes, I understand that, but you don't understand that it's not that they are too busy to reply, answer my question, but they choose to ignore it and delete the post so that other customers don't see it. Do you understand now? genius.


No you cannot get your money back if you payed with paypal. Paypal will want to know what your charge back is for and when they find out they will cancel your account for breaking there terms and investigate the account you made the payment too.


----------



## iteacha (Jun 22, 2018)

m_babble said:


> They're shipping them out in batches based on when orders were placed. I wasn't in the first batch either. Relax. I don't even plan on using mine until they update it a few times and work out the kinks.


No, they don't ship items base on when customer placed the order. They ship base on who made payment first.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xenon Hacks said:


> No you cannot get your money back if you payed with paypal. Paypal will want to know what your charge back is for and when they find out they will cancel your account for breaking there terms and investigate the account you made the payment too.


With my credit card (Amex) my concierge will return my money back no matter what. I 've done it before.


----------



## m_babble (Jun 22, 2018)

iteacha said:


> No, they don't ship items base on when customer placed the order. They ship base on who made payment first.



Well, regardless. You can blow a fuss on a message board and put all of this energy into duking it out with some website or you can chill out and get this thing you ordered in a few weeks.


----------



## magico29 (Jun 22, 2018)

iteacha said:


> To make it short, when I bought an SX Pro from them (paid by PayPal right away) ....
> 1. They emailed me that the order will be shipped between 15th - 20th
> 2. The person who's in charge of payment and shipping is active in their FB's page, so I asked a question about the status of my order on 15th which they never replied (After they got my money they don't reply my FB's messages and email at all)
> 3. It's already 21st and they have not shipped the order yet, and yes they ignore my questions.
> ...


thank god i cancelled my order from their website and i got a full refund.


----------



## iteacha (Jun 22, 2018)

m_babble said:


> Well, regardless. You can blow a fuss on a message board and put all of this energy into duking it out with some website or you can chill out and get this thing you ordered in a few weeks.


I think people misunderstanding me. I'm not making a fuss. I already have SX OS from another website (online-trends) I will get my money back, so everything is all good. It's just that I want to warn others. so they can be careful.


----------



## m_babble (Jun 22, 2018)

iteacha said:


> I think people misunderstanding me. I'm not making a fuss. I already have SX OS from another website (online-trends) I will get my money back, so everything is all good. It's just that I want to warn others. so they can be careful.



Right on, bud. Have fun with that.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 22, 2018)

First off? Bullshit. They're legitimate. Various people have already gotten their SX Pro. Unfortunately they're smaller than most of these other sites with only a few people handling the hundreds of stock they've received. AFTER THE 20TH mind you. That's the fault of TX. Not everyone from any site has gotten their order. Hell, modchipsdirect got held up in customs. Chill out and quit spreading bullshit.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xenon Hacks said:


> No you cannot get your money back if you payed with paypal. Paypal will want to know what your charge back is for and when they find out they will cancel your account for breaking there terms and investigate the account you made the payment too.


Wrong. Just got a refund through a PayPal dispute without letting them know what I had purchased. From a few of these sites, actually.


----------



## Xandroz (Jun 22, 2018)

i got mine there, everything is perfect.
the guy is stacked because he ran an offer of a free case worth 15 dollars with every order made.

what did you expect.
of course he is stacked with orders, and besides he runs like 4 other sites.

people are so naggy


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 22, 2018)

Memoir said:


> First off? Bullshit. They're legitimate. Various people have already gotten their SX Pro. Unfortunately they're smaller than most of these other sites with only a few people handling the hundreds of stock they've received. AFTER THE 20TH mind you. That's the fault of TX. Not everyone from any site has gotten their order. Hell, modchipsdirect got held up in customs. Chill out and quit spreading bullshit.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Did the other party issue the refund and was there a ticket? Sounds like who ever you bought from just accepted and did not try to fight it. Things get bad when they don't want to issue a refund and paypal has to get involved.


----------



## iteacha (Jun 22, 2018)

Memoir said:


> First off? Bullshit. They're legitimate. Various people have already gotten their SX Pro. Unfortunately they're smaller than most of these other sites with only a few people handling the hundreds of stock they've received. AFTER THE 20TH mind you. That's the fault of TX. Not everyone from any site has gotten their order. Hell, modchipsdirect got held up in customs. Chill out and quit spreading bullshit.


Ha! The problem is my post that they deleted, I also stated that I just want a simple explanation e.g., if they have too many orders to fulfill? are they understaff? or they ran into some issue and the order will be delay? I just want explanation and I'd be understanding and just wait patiently, but they chose to ignore, never say anything about the problem, and delete the post instead.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 22, 2018)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Did the other party issue the refund and was here a ticket? Sounds like who ever you bought from just accepted and did not try to fight it. Things get bad when they don't want to issue a refund and paypal has to get involved.


Filed a dispute (per SwitchSX) it got bumped to a claim within 5 minutes, and got a refund within an hour. Did the same thing with nds card after not hearing from them within 72 hours. You do NOT have to explain what the purchase was, unless explicitly asked.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



iteacha said:


> Ha! The problem is my post that they deleted, I also stated that I just want a simple explanation e.g., if they have too many orders to fulfill? are they understaff? or they ran into some issue and the order will be delay? I just want explanation and I'd be understanding and just wait patiently, but they chose to ignore, never say anything about the problem, and delete the post instead.


They're dealing with a lot of unforeseen nonsense. You're being impatient, which is reasonable. However you're blaming the wrong party.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



iteacha said:


> Ha! The problem is my post that they deleted, I also stated that I just want a simple explanation e.g., if they have too many orders to fulfill? are they understaff? or they ran into some issue and the order will be delay? I just want explanation and I'd be understanding and just wait patiently, but they chose to ignore, never say anything about the problem, and delete the post instead.


They're dealing with a lot of unforeseen nonsense. You're being impatient, which is reasonable. However you're blaming the wrong party.


----------



## The3rdknuckles (Jun 22, 2018)

I thought this was going to be something important....


----------



## Jokiz (Jun 22, 2018)

Jesus have some patience will ya?
Pre-ordered on the 16th of May from a different website and my order still hasnt even shipped but you don’t see me crying about it. They have a lot of orders to handle and a lot of resellers havent even received the product from SX.

This thing is popular, and resellers have a lot of customers to handle. Sit down, relax, open a beer or two and be patient.


----------



## iteacha (Jun 22, 2018)

Memoir said:


> They're dealing with a lot of unforeseen nonsense. You're being impatient, which is reasonable. However you're blaming the wrong party.


I don't know if I'm being too hard and unforgiving or not. It's just that from my work experience as a multiple unit restaurants' GM, food & beverage director, restaurant owner, and AMZ FBA seller customer service/communication is very important. so, I found the way they operate their business is unprofessional and unacceptable. Plus I was worried that this might be another kind of scam too (I'm not really in the scene so I don't know who's who) because their website is new, their online payment system/cart in their website is a mess and doesn't work properly, so they redirect everyone to use PayPal instead. so there were too many flags for me plus the way that they chose not to communicate with me to clear misunderstanding. It's true that some people already got the orders but there're scammers who deliver said service/product first batch, and ran off with money of the rest. but if you guys already know who they are then they're probably not scammer, they probably can't do what they said and the order will be delay that's all,


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jun 22, 2018)

Oh stop it I ordered my Pro on May 19th and just got a tracking# in my email yesterday my order number was 518. PPl are just too impatient and its driving them insane after seeing unboxing videos. Chill out and wait.
I agree they aren't highly professional, but they are trying considering only 1 person is actually running the shipment management they had to hire a 2nd man for the help recently. This is a misinformed thread 1 bad experience doesn't speak for all especially when ppl have shown videos of their SX Pro from the first batch orders within the FB group


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 22, 2018)

iteacha said:


> I don't know if I'm being too hard and unforgiving or not. It's just that from my work experience as a multiple unit restaurants' GM, food & beverage director, restaurant owner, and AMZ FBA seller customer service/communication is very important. so, I found the way they operate their business is unprofessional and unacceptable. Plus I was worried that this might be another kind of scam too (I'm not really in the scene so I don't know who's who) because their website is new, their online payment system/cart in their website is a mess and doesn't work properly, so they redirect everyone to use PayPal instead. so there were too many flags for me plus the way that they chose not to communicate with me to clear misunderstanding. It's true that some people already got the orders but there're scammers who deliver said service/product first batch, and ran off with money of the rest. but if you guys already know who they are then they're probably not scammer, they probably can't do what they said and the order will be delay that's all,



The companies that don't provide good customer service do not understand anything about business.Unfortunately it seems all the modchip sites are pulling the same stunt. IMO the preorder shit is ridiculous. They have zero incentive to get things moving since they already have your money.


----------



## iteacha (Jun 22, 2018)

Jokiz said:


> Jesus have some patience will ya?
> Pre-ordered on the 16th of May from a different website and my order still hasnt even shipped but you don’t see me crying about it. They have a lot of orders to handle and a lot of resellers havent even received the product from SX.
> 
> This thing is popular, and resellers have a lot of customers to handle. Sit down, relax, open a beer or two and be patient.


If you pre-order a game from Amazon and when it comes to releasing date Amazon didn't ship your order, you tried to message them, call them but they ignore you they don't answer.. 

If you made a reservation at a restaurant at 7:00PM and they promised you that they will have your table ready by 7:00PM, you arrive on time but they don't have space for you yet. you wait until it's 8:00PM and they still don't have your table ready. You tried to ask hostess and a manager, they heard your concern but they don't say any single word to you on top of that they ignore you and avoid your eye contact. 

Will you find those situations ok?


----------



## jim2011 (Jun 22, 2018)

(message deleted)


----------



## Ra1d (Jun 22, 2018)

Xenon Hacks said:


> No you cannot get your money back if you payed with paypal. Paypal will want to know what your charge back is for and when they find out they will cancel your account for breaking there terms and investigate the account you made the payment too.



That's wrong. You tell paypal your story, and paypal will ask the seller for proof, such as tracking number and that the name matches the name he used to register paypal, if they don't match, doesn't matter even if OP was a scammer paypal will charge back.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jun 22, 2018)

Ra1d said:


> That's wrong. You tell paypal your story, and paypal will ask the seller for proof, such as tracking number and that the name matches the name he used to register paypal, if they don't match, doesn't matter even if OP was a scammer paypal will charge back.


Yeah Switchsx accepts refunds from all payment sources as long your order is still processing. If its from a bank it gonna require days to process the transaction pretty basic stuff, paypal should be an instant refund the problem shouldn't even have to escalate that bad for a phone call


----------



## Jokiz (Jun 22, 2018)

iteacha said:


> If you pre-order a game from Amazon and when it comes to releasing date Amazon didn't ship your order, you tried to message them, call them but they ignore you they don't answer.



If I’m number 5000 to pre-order a limited first shipment of a product I’d understand if I had to wait a while before my order was shipped. This is not a product where every seller got millions of units to send out, they get batches they sell out and have to wait for new batches before they can keep fulfilling orders.

And this isnt Amazon, they arent billion dollar companies with thousands of customer service employees ready to answer every single «When is my order being shipped?» message they receive.


----------



## 210modz (Jun 22, 2018)

Stop being a impatient little shit. All resellers are backed up. It will get there when it's ready. Everyone is waiting. I would hold it even longer if your were annoying me like a self entitled little shit.


----------



## Hahyestwo (Jun 22, 2018)

I’m happy the switchsx team didn’t waste their time responding to OP’s whining, but rather proceeded to fulfill my order and others (mine was free shipping and they still did a great job). This isn’t Amazon, it’s one or two guys literally packing and shipping thousands of orders. There’s only so much time in the day.

Anyone on the fence about switchsx should ignore OP. Just be realistic about expectations.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jun 22, 2018)

The thing is they don't sort out payment problems within the FB group. Like other people who had similar issues or is wondering when their orders be shipped will be told to contact the person that process the payments and batch shipments [Yup same 1 guy] probably has a laundry list of questions to go through. All I can summarize is that the OP decided not to contact the said person and came here to complain about waiting for an order. 1 person manages the FB group and the other for orders. Alot of ppl have ordered the standalone OS compared to the Pro so waiting is still going to be a factor for the software from Switchsx. A thread made to warn impatient buyers ok that makes sense.


----------



## iteacha (Jun 22, 2018)

snip



Hahyestwo said:


> I’m happy the switchsx team didn’t waste their time responding to OP’s whining, but rather proceeded to fulfill my order and others (mine was free shipping and they still did a great job). This isn’t Amazon, it’s one or two guys literally packing and shipping thousands of orders. There’s only so much time in the day.
> 
> Anyone on the fence about switchsx should ignore OP. Just be realistic about expectations.


If they cannot do something, they should not promise me from the beginning. They have only one or two staffs? That's their problem. They just have to find more workforce that'd be enough to deliver what they promised, that's how people do business.




MasterJ360 said:


> The thing is they don't sort out payment problems within the FB group. Like other people who had similar issues or is wondering when their orders be shipped will be told to contact the person that process the payments and batch shipments [Yup same 1 guy] probably has a laundry list of questions to go through. All I can summarize is that the OP decided not to contact the said person and came here to complain about waiting for an order. 1 person manages the FB group and the other for orders. Alot of ppl have ordered the standalone OS compared to the Pro so waiting is still going to be a factor for the software from Switchsx. A thread made to warn impatient buyers ok that makes sense.


Didn't you read what I said at all? I already contacted them on FB it's Anson Shawn. I also emailed.




Jokiz said:


> If I’m number 5000 to pre-order a limited first shipment of a product I’d understand if I had to wait a while before my order was shipped. This is not a product where every seller got millions of units to send out, they get batches they sell out and have to wait for new batches before they can keep fulfilling orders.
> 
> And this isnt Amazon, they arent billion dollar companies with thousands of customer service employees ready to answer every single «When is my order being shipped?» message they receive.


Your logic is so wrong. This is not how people operate a business.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 22, 2018)

Ra1d said:


> That's wrong. You tell paypal your story, and paypal will ask the seller for proof, such as tracking number and that the name matches the name he used to register paypal, if they don't match, doesn't matter even if OP was a scammer paypal will charge back.


https://www.paypal.com/dm/webapps/mpp/ua/infringementrpt-full has nothing to do with scams if the company that sells you something like this does not want to give you your money back that's the end of it.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jun 22, 2018)

1. They emailed me that the order will be shipped between 15th - 20th
*They emailed all of us that made an order 15th-20th was the 1st batch you simply weren't on that batch list. Hell they even stated all orders will be out by June 30th*
2. The person who's in charge of payment and shipping is active in their FB's page, so I asked a question about the status of my order on 15th which they never replied (After they got my money they don't reply my FB's messages and email at all)
*You are like the 100th+ person to ask this question he gets asked about this daily. I'd start ignoring folks myself at this point *
3. It's already 21st and they have not shipped the order yet, and yes they ignore my questions.
*I waited nearly 2 weeks from the day I placed an order and got a completed order with a tracking# b/c I was patient*
4. so I asked them and called them out on their FB's public post, which they deleted my post right away.
*A deletion post you were probably being rude at this point other ppl are waiting just like you
So basically you waited 6-7 months for homebrew access, but can't wait another week for a dongle? Thats crazy dude*


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 22, 2018)

Ok, that went south quickly lol.

Anyway, I wouldn't blame the re-seller or TX here. The fault is with people who have unrealistic expectations. Honestly, the minute you start using companies like Amazon as a comparison it's time to learn a bit about the real world instead of your cosy little bubble.


----------



## Jokiz (Jun 22, 2018)

iteacha said:


> Your logic is so wrong. This is not how people operate a business.



What logic? It’s literal fact!
They (and no one else) can’t ship more devices than they actually have in stock at this time, and they do not have the capacity to answer every single question they get.

While I think that some of the responses here are a tad over the top (lets keep it civil people), the bottom line is that you can’t badmouth and ruin potential business for a website just because you can’t see facts and be patient.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jun 22, 2018)

Not to mention Amazon has multiple stores working behind them giving the buyers flexibility to buy the same item from multiple stores, the same for Ebay and Newegg. More employees running shipments, was just a bad comparison in many ways
Well known companies Vs a reseller that is still being developed with only 2 managers. All the batch shipments are coming from the same 1 TX Warehouse, I wish Switchsx had a 1 Day shipping plan, but I know they aren't Amazon


----------



## djricekcn (Jun 22, 2018)

m_babble said:


> They're shipping them out in batches based on when orders were placed. I wasn't in the first batch either. Relax. I don't even plan on using mine until they update it a few times and work out the kinks.


for this, i disagree...it's not in the order it came.. it's very random


----------



## Jayro (Jun 22, 2018)

I pre-ordered within the first batch on day one of the pre-orders going up. I've only gotten one email stating my tracking number, and it's been stuck on "Pre-Shipment", awaiting pickup... Whatever the fuck that means... for about a week now. Many people have gotten their license file from other places, but still none from SwitchSX.com... So I can see where the OP is coming from... I'm getting impatient, and shit's looking fishy.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jun 22, 2018)

Jayro said:


> I pre-ordered within the first batch on day one of the pre-orders going up. I've only gotten one email stating my tracking number, and it's been stuck on "Pre-Shipment", awaiting pickup... Whatever the fuck that means... for about a week now. Many people have gotten their license file from other places, but still none from SwitchSX.com... So I can see where the OP is coming from... I'm getting impatient, and shit's looking fishy.


I have a good hunch that our pre shipment orders wont go out until June 30th or a couple of days before it since that was their latest announcement regarding on the orders.


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Jun 22, 2018)

Well I talked with him a little bit, they have thousands of preorders. The problem is that they get only a "few" every day from the factory

Edit: with few I mean that what you saw on the pictures he regularly posts about new stock


----------



## DeuX (Jun 22, 2018)

All OS licenses orders were delivered already from them. 

As for refunds all you have to do is escalate it on PayPal and they will issue a refund no questions asked (as long as the order wasn’t shipped)

A few already received their orders and many more received their tracking numbers. It’s not realistic to expect a limited workforce, dealing with thousands of orders, shipping out daily and constantly waiting for stock from TX, to be available to babysit everyone throughout their order. Anson said that all preorders will be shipped by June 30, orders done after June 20 should be shipped by July 10.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 22, 2018)

UPDATE: My package shipped and will be here Saturday... But still no license file, so I emailed customer support, and asked them to send me my license file for my order number.


----------



## DeuX (Jun 22, 2018)

Jayro said:


> UPDATE: My package shipped and will be here Saturday... But still no license file, so I emailed customer support, and asked them to send me my license file for my order number.



Did you ordered the SX pro and the SX OS separated? Because if you ordered the SX Pro the key is in the dongle and is not sent separately


----------



## Jayro (Jun 22, 2018)

DeuX said:


> Did you ordered the SX pro and the SX OS separated? Because if you ordered the SX Pro the key is in the dongle and is not sent separately


I ordered the Pro, yes. Good to know it's in the dongle. Thanks.


----------



## ganbare (Jun 22, 2018)

I was stuck on pre-shipment since June 16th and was finally accepted on 20th.  I opted for the cheapest shipping, I live on the opposite side of the country and yet the order will still arrive by the 23rd.  My patience was tested with it being stuck at pre-shipment, but thankfully it went through without me having to do anything else at all.  I didn't feel that pestering them would have make it any faster.  Just had to learn to sit on my hands.. and also refresh my tracking number every few hours.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 22, 2018)

ganbare said:


> I was stuck on pre-shipment since June 16th and was finally accepted on 20th.  I opted for the cheapest shipping, I live on the opposite side of the country and yet the order will still arrive by the 23rd.  My patience was tested with it being stuck at pre-shipment, but thankfully it went through without me having to do anything else at all.  I didn't feel that pestering them would have make it any faster.  Just had to learn to sit on my hands.. and also refresh my tracking number every few hours.


Me too, I'm in Washington State, west coast.


----------



## MadonnaProject (Jun 22, 2018)

I placed an order with online-trendz, do we know how long it takes for them to send the code?


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 22, 2018)

I just got my sx pro from switchsx.com. they're legit


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2018)

Just because you're having a tough time, doesn't mean your purchase isn't getting sent to you. The site has alot of people from everywhere purchasing from them. They also have a certain amount of supplies to send to everyone. 1st batch are gone and I don't know about the 2nd and 3rd. I've purchased from switchsx.com with PayPal and I didn't have a problem with them at all. I got what I wanted on Monday. You can trust the site. You just gotta wait for your package. Probably before the end of the month, you'll get it. Don't create a thread and ruin it's reputation they have


----------



## rwn (Jun 22, 2018)

just received my day one order from them... so yea worked out decently for me


----------



## Rel (Jun 22, 2018)

Hopefully everyone receives their orders, but I can understand the anger.


----------



## coolfunkypanda (Jun 22, 2018)

Got mine today ordered 5/17 #349 no complaints here.


----------



## Randall Stevens (Jun 22, 2018)

coolfunkypanda said:


> Got mine today ordered 5/17 #349 no complaints here.



LOL, wow....

So we have people that ordered 5 minutes after the SX Pro went live still waiting and people that ordered a day later getting theirs.


----------



## Garro (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm not even sure why people are attacking OP like the store is making him a favor by delivering their product. He purchased a product and got an expected delivery time which was not met. The OP went to ask about any issue in his order and got ignored. Anyone in his shoes would mistrust a store like that. Being understaffed is hardly an excuse as if automated replies weren't a thing on Facebook (or better yet, e-mail or post about an unexpected delay like a normal reseller would do).

Now, there's also the possibility the OP misunderstood the info he could have gotten (as in, the expected date was referring to the first batch instead of his order), or that there was a proper form to contact the store's customer support the OP didn't use, in which case it his fault.

Nonetheless, I hope nobody in this thread ever gets a job as PR or customer support because yikes, poor customers.


----------



## shadowrukia (Jun 23, 2018)

iteacha said:


> To make it short, when I bought an SX Pro from them (paid by PayPal right away) ....
> 1. They emailed me that the order will be shipped between 15th - 20th
> 2. The person who's in charge of payment and shipping is active in their FB's page, so I asked a question about the status of my order on 15th which they never replied (After they got my money they don't reply my FB's messages and email at all)
> 3. It's already 21st and they have not shipped the order yet, and yes they ignore my questions.
> ...


this is just bullshit. beecause you cant wait, its not even their fault its xecuters they cant keep up with all the pre orders.
and they said if you cant wait you can request a refund with paypal, learn to grow up and wait or dont pre order anything anymore.

PS. mine was shipped with DHL already just 2 days ago.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 23, 2018)

Mine came today. OwO


----------



## Plague1s (Jun 23, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Mine came today. OwO



what was order number?


----------



## Kyle46791 (Jun 23, 2018)

SwitchSX worked fine for me. Just got the pro I ordered in the mail today. Sorry to hear about your bad luck


----------



## nachuz (Jun 23, 2018)

They sended it to me at launch


----------



## Jayro (Jun 23, 2018)

Plague1s said:


> what was order number?


362


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 23, 2018)

@iteacha awwww man you were right this is such a scam totally not trust worthy! (that's sarcasm BTW)


----------



## moopas (Jun 23, 2018)

I got mine several days ago. Was number 437. I also got the free Switch case promotion from their facebook page. They are definitely not scamming anyone unless it is accidental. Erased messages or ignored posts were probably due to wording or verbal tact. No offense, but someone who comes here and states what was said here as well as taking offense to those telling them to *chill* probably didn't leave a very enticing or verbally eloquent post to begin with. Its been only a mere 7 days since launch, just relax, chill, calm down, and be civil. I know personally that Switchsx responds to people, but they are also busy, have had a few trolls and attacks by rude people or those that are impatient and feel entitled. 

TLDR; relax, and be civil, they will get to it.


----------



## MattKimura (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm order # 952 and ordered June 7th so it's a preorder. That means being shipped before or on the 30th.
I still wasn't able to pay via paypal and I never received a payment request. Actually I was but it was cancelled so I asked about it and the admin told me that paypal is risky and he's holding off on it for now. So he made it up to me by saying that he'll ship my order out and have me pay later. That's the nicest thing anyone has ever done for me! I'll never forget this seller. Plus I'm getting a free case from them, it'll be worth the wait for SX OS Pro sometime in early July when it arrives from shipment. I'm perfectly content with with them and I post on their facebook group often to reply to people and talk about SX OS. It was a fun group ever since I joined. 

As long as I'm not order # 1,500 I'll be fine to wait it out. A whole lot of things will be developed by the time I get mine.


----------



## Xandroz (Jun 23, 2018)

i just recived my order from them so stop posting shit


----------



## snails1221 (Jun 23, 2018)

This has probably already been said but, I don't feel like going through all 4 pages of this thread
www.switchsx.com is perfectly fine. I preordered mine on May 17th and got it yesterday.



Spoiler: The SX pro


----------



## Jayro (Jun 23, 2018)

snails1221 said:


> This has probably already been said but, I don't feel like going through all 4 pages of this thread
> www.switchsx.com is perfectly fine. I preordered mine on May 17th and got it yesterday.


Wow, and I thought I had a low number of 362


----------



## m_babble (Jun 23, 2018)

My order # is 500. Status is complete. Tracking says a shipping label was created, but nothing else. Hope they take their time. The longer it takes to get to my hands, the more useful it'll be when it gets here.


----------



## DeuX (Jun 23, 2018)

m_babble said:


> My order # is 500. Status is complete. Tracking says a shipping label was created, but nothing else. Hope they take their time. The longer it takes to get to my hands, the more useful it'll be when it gets here.



That’s normal it takes 2 to 3 days to show up on the tracking due to order being picked up by the carrier and inserted in the system. Heck I bet that after it shows up, the next update is that it’s in your country already. 

For all that is worth I have been chatting with the owner and I’m even modding his Facebook group. If for a single moment I believed it was a scam, I would step down from helping him.


----------



## SwordX (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm in the 700's and still says processing. I guess its going to be a while at the rate they are going.


----------



## DeuX (Jun 23, 2018)

SwordX said:


> I'm in the 700's and still says processing. I guess its going to be a while at the rate they are going.



All preorders done until June 20 will be shipped until June 30


----------



## jakkal (Jun 23, 2018)

I received my tracking number from them


----------



## d10s_fcb (Jun 23, 2018)

My sx os was ordered in bestsell (a affiliate site of them) and my key was delivered at launch.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jun 23, 2018)

Garro said:


> I'm not even sure why people are attacking OP like the store is making him a favor by delivering their product. He purchased a product and got an expected delivery time which was not met. The OP went to ask about any issue in his order and got ignored. Anyone in his shoes would mistrust a store like that. Being understaffed is hardly an excuse as if automated replies weren't a thing on Facebook (or better yet, e-mail or post about an unexpected delay like a normal reseller would do).
> 
> Now, there's also the possibility the OP misunderstood the info he could have gotten (as in, the expected date was referring to the first batch instead of his order), or that there was a proper form to contact the store's customer support the OP didn't use, in which case it his fault.
> 
> Nonetheless, I hope nobody in this thread ever gets a job as PR or customer support because yikes, poor customers.


I don't even think he got ignored he probably didn't have the patience to wait for a reply either. The waiting would have helped him in his favor he wouldn't be banned if he is already. By the time he would get the pro he would have better understanding to not go online while using it.


----------



## DeuX (Jun 23, 2018)

MasterJ360 said:


> I don't even think he got ignored he probably didn't have the patience to wait for a reply either. The waiting would have helped him in his favor he wouldn't be banned if he is already. By the time he would get the pro he would have better understanding to not go online while using it.



The guy is packing and sending orders constantly. Last time he showed me a screen of his email he had over 2000 emails


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jun 23, 2018)

DeuX said:


> The guy is packing and sending orders constantly. Last time he showed me a screen of his email he had over 2000 emails


lol no surprise there I see the same questions all over the FB group, so I can only imagine what Anson has to go through, but yeah we all paid and we all have to wait no one gets treated differently no matter how many messages you throw at him.
Those who wait get their orders


----------



## Aphixe (Jun 23, 2018)

This is all bunk, I order mind and have even lower order number, its the 23rd and still processing.


----------



## dave11674 (Jun 23, 2018)

I agree, and because i said it how it was on the fb page i got banned lol

if he only sent out in order number and kept customers up to date on which order he was doing then it would all be good
hes a plum and sends out order 1267 before 264 ?!?!?!? what kinda logic is that, and both orders were paid up straight away before anyone says.

ive initiated a refund on the resolution center.

they dont respond to your emails, totally blank  you. if i knew where to get them from id order a thousand and bang them out in the uk only.
ill take my money elsewhere, they can suck my schlong

dave


----------



## P4RI4H (Jun 24, 2018)

I would ignore someone asking the same question that has been asked a million times because they're too impatient to wait. All the reviews are positive provides you wait for them to receive the batch and ship it (and only 3 or 4 people shipping 1000+ items at a rip is gonna take a bit as well)

This is just another case of "I didn't get what I ordered IMMEDIATELY so now I'm mad"


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 24, 2018)

I dont know why some people think they are going to get amazon tier cs when its a small site with only a few people running it and doing everything, especially since its a piracy device.


----------



## Crazywhitie (Jun 24, 2018)

I received my SX Pro for SwitchSX just Fine...


----------



## Stonertitan2008 (Jun 24, 2018)

I ordered my SX Pro from Switch SX on May 17th, first batch. I received my order yesterday. I have nothing but good things to say about Anson Shawn and his website. People are too damn impatient. This was a preorder and delays happen folks.


----------



## Hernie (Jun 24, 2018)

Stonertitan2008 said:


> I ordered my SX Pro from Switch SX on May 17th, first batch. I received my order yesterday. I have nothing but good things to say about Anson Shawn and his website. People are too damn impatient. This was a preorder and delays happen folks.


I had a great experience with them and they have always been responsive. Received mine last week.


----------



## MattKimura (Jun 24, 2018)

Seems like the average wait time overall is about 30 days from the order date. People who ordered on May 17th received theirs around June 20th. I ordered on June 7th and estimate receiving it July 10th which is 33 days total. So I assume almost everyone else is waiting about a month to get their orders.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jun 24, 2018)

I received mine from them 2 days ago. Also, I emailed them right after payment to verify it went through and they responded immediately.


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey, O.P., thanks for the name of the website that I can order from. I really appreciate it!


----------



## m_babble (Jun 27, 2018)

Look what came today.


----------



## Marcsoup (Jun 28, 2018)

MattKimura said:


> Seems like the average wait time overall is about 30 days from the order date. People who ordered on May 17th received theirs around June 20th. I ordered on June 7th and estimate receiving it July 10th which is 33 days total. So I assume almost everyone else is waiting about a month to get their orders.


I ordered on May 17th. I'm still waiting for it to arrive. It hasn't even shipped yet. Still shown as "pre-shipment"


----------



## MattKimura (Jun 28, 2018)

Marcsoup said:


> I ordered on May 17th. I'm still waiting for it to arrive. It hasn't even shipped yet. Still shown as "pre-shipment"


Dang if that's the case, I'll be getting mine by the end of July. It sucks because I had a bit of free time and I couldn't spend it playing some switch games on sx os. 
My theory is that nobody in the US has gotten their SX OS Pro yet and the reason high number orders get their shipping info first is because they live in Europe and are closer to the reseller. Meanwhile for the product to get to the US, it's going to take a million years. My order looks like it isn't going anywhere while I'm watching everyone else get shipping info, it's ridiculous. Am I being overlooked, should I say something or should I stay quiet. This is how I feel every day. I'm not impatient I can wait, I just need answers is all.


----------



## Rel (Jun 28, 2018)

MattKimura said:


> Dang if that's the case, I'll be getting mine by the end of July. It sucks because I had a bit of free time and I couldn't spend it playing some switch games on sx os.
> My theory is that nobody in the US has gotten their SX OS Pro yet and the reason high number orders get their shipping info first is because they live in Europe and are closer to the reseller. Meanwhile for the product to get to the US, it's going to take a million years. My order looks like it isn't going anywhere while I'm watching everyone else get shipping info, it's ridiculous. Am I being overlooked, should I say something or should I stay quiet. This is how I feel every day. I'm not impatient I can wait, I just need answers is all.


I got my SX Pro from them yesterday and I am in the U.S. ordered in the 700's with USPS shipping. Was stuck on pre-shipping for 4 days before finally showing up on tracking.


----------



## MattKimura (Jun 28, 2018)

Rel said:


> I got my SX Pro from them yesterday and I am in the U.S. ordered in the 700's with USPS shipping. Was stuck on pre-shipping for 4 days before finally showing up on tracking.


Ah okay so it really is just messed up. I haven't even gotten any shipping info at all. I feel like everyone ordering after me is getting the benefits. I should have gotten something by now, it's bs. So I'll end up waiting longer for no reason, because they overlooked me. And I hate to be that person to pester the seller with simple questions like "Is it there yet, is it there yet".


----------



## Rel (Jun 28, 2018)

MattKimura said:


> Ah okay so it really is just messed up. I haven't even gotten any shipping info at all. I feel like everyone ordering after me is getting the benefits. I should have gotten something by now, it's bs. So I'll end up waiting longer for no reason, because they overlooked me. And I hate to be that person to pester the seller with simple questions like "Is it there yet, is it there yet".


It depends though, I noticed some were saying they did not receive any tracking information and received it in the mail from them.


----------



## michigander (Jun 28, 2018)

iteacha said:


> To make it short, when I bought an SX Pro from them (paid by PayPal right away) ....
> 1. They emailed me that the order will be shipped between 15th - 20th
> 2. The person who's in charge of payment and shipping is active in their FB's page, so I asked a question about the status of my order on 15th which they never replied (After they got my money they don't reply my FB's messages and email at all)
> 3. It's already 21st and they have not shipped the order yet, and yes they ignore my questions.
> ...


Ok thanks for the info


----------



## Marcsoup (Jun 29, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> I dont know why some people think they are going to get amazon tier cs when its a small site with only a few people running it and doing everything, especially since its a piracy device.



I will never understand why people feel the need to excuse a company's terrible customer service. It doesn't matter how large or small the company is, or the product they sell, none of that is the concern of the consumer. All that matters is that they fulfill the legally binding contract that was agreed to by both parties when money exchanged hands. As of right now, they are not fulfilling the contract they agreed to for many people, so the people complaining have every right to.

If you need a better understanding of consumer law, at least in the United States, check out this PDF from the American Bar Association
https://www.americanbar.org/content...tical/books/family/chapter_9.authcheckdam.pdf


----------



## DeuX (Jun 29, 2018)

Marcsoup said:


> I will never understand why people feel the need to excuse a company's terrible customer service. It doesn't matter how large or small the company is, or the product they sell, none of that is the concern of the consumer. All that matters is that they fulfill the legally binding contract that was agreed to by both parties when money exchanged hands. As of right now, they are not fulfilling the contract they agreed to for many people, so the people complaining have every right to.
> 
> If you need a better understanding of consumer law, at least in the United States, check out this PDF from the American bar association
> https://www.americanbar.org/content...tical/books/family/chapter_9.authcheckdam.pdf



I’m pretty sure that the SX Pro was announced as a preorder and limited stock. However the team behind it announced today that 3.1k pre orders, all up to June 15, were dispatched today


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 29, 2018)

Marcsoup said:


> I will never understand why people feel the need to excuse a company's terrible customer service. It doesn't matter how large or small the company is, or the product they sell, none of that is the concern of the consumer. All that matters is that they fulfill the legally binding contract that was agreed to by both parties when money exchanged hands. As of right now, they are not fulfilling the contract they agreed to for many people, so the people complaining have every right to.
> 
> If you need a better understanding of consumer law, at least in the United States, check out this PDF from the American bar association
> https://www.americanbar.org/content...tical/books/family/chapter_9.authcheckdam.pdf


What does that have anything to do with this store? It some store in china, they are not going to follow US consumer law, they are also selling illegal products to some countries, but at the same time they want people to come back and buy from them again as well as new people.
People are just too impatient, they ordered real late and expected it on the 15th, they also had well over a thousand of pre orders and only have a few staff members to deal with that as well as very low stock coming to them in small batches.

I ordered early june and its on the way, even got a small discount since it took so long for them to send the paypal invoice and a free switch case on top of that.


----------



## Marcsoup (Jun 29, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> What does that have anything to do with this store? It some store in china, they are not going to follow US consumer law, they are also selling illegal products to some countries, but at the same time they want people to come back and buy from them again as well as new people.
> People are just too impatient, they ordered real late and expected it on the 15th, they also had well over a thousand of pre orders and only have a few staff members to deal with that as well as very low stock coming to them in small batches.
> 
> I ordered early june and its on the way, even got a small discount since it took so long for them to send the paypal invoice and a free switch case on top of that.



Lucky you, getting a discount and free stuff. I ordered 2 weeks before you and got nothing.

As they have a presence in the United States, specifically their warehouse in Maryland, they are subject to US law. They advertise themselves as a US based reseller.

Like I said, how many people or how many orders they have is none of your concern in any way.

What matters is that they fulfill your order in a timely manner as was agreed upon when money was exchanged.

If they cannot fulfill it in a timely manner as was agreed upon, they have an obligation to either make it right in a satisfactory manner (refunds, exchanges, alternatives, or similar) or hire more people to handle the large quantity of orders. Neither of which they've done yet.

For the record, I was order 224 on May 17th. I would not consider that "real late"
I had no expectation of receiving it on the 15th. I've been dealing with TX for almost 15 years, I knew it wouldn't be coming on the 15th.

My issue is it's been 2 weeks after the promised date with no indication that they're even attempting to get them sent out in a timely manner. I didn't even get a tracking number until a couple days ago, and it's been sitting at "pre shipment" since.

Also, very off topic, I love your forum icon xD


----------



## DeuX (Jun 29, 2018)

Marcsoup said:


> Lucky you, getting a discount and free stuff. I ordered 2 weeks before you and got nothing.
> 
> As they have a presence in the United States, specifically their warehouse in Maryland, they are subject to US law. They advertise themselves as a US based reseller.
> 
> ...



It’s been at preshipping because it was only sent today with the other 2000 orders. Also the didn’t specify a time frame for delivery, so two weeks for preorder is actually kinda good. I remember doing a preorder on a limited edition action figure and took me almost two months to get it, or ordering a breeding box for one of my aquariums that took one and a half month to get to me


----------



## Marcsoup (Jun 29, 2018)

DeuX said:


> It’s been at preshipping because it was only sent today with the other 2000 orders. Also the didn’t specify a time frame for delivery, so two weeks for preorder is actually kinda good. I remember doing a preorder on a limited edition action figure and took me almost two months to get it, or ordering a breeding box for one of my aquariums that took one and a half month to get to me



In the original order email, they did specify a timeframe actually. 







Around June 15th is very different from "Basically July"
Also, 5/18 at 3:27 gmt+8 is exactly 12 hours ahead of my time zone, so I sent the email at 3:27 pm on 5/17


----------



## Gedi223 (Jul 6, 2018)

Ordered on first day of preorders. Mine arrived about 2 weeks ago. Even got a bonus free case. My tracking number didn’t update until the day before delivery, I’ve seen some not update at all.  Have had nothing but a great experience from Anson both through the site and their Facebook group.  
The group even ran a contest yesterday and I won an extra SXOS license. 

I’d highly recommend.


----------



## Marcsoup (Jul 6, 2018)

Mine just arrived this afternoon. July 5th. Tad bit ridiculous for something ordered a month and a half ago with a promised delivery of 3 weeks ago


----------



## Aphixe (Jul 9, 2018)

update I received my TX Pro for switch 7/6/18, thats after ordering it on day one of announcement on 5/17/18. they are just really slow. at least for me it was. took like 13 days just to ship when i got an email. I ended up ordering an os as well cuz I got bored waiting for almost 2 months.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jul 9, 2018)

Any sx pro orders made on June expect to wait at the end of the month maybe early August. They admit shipment will be slow, but they are far from being shady or scam.
Those who made orders back in May should have theirs, but if you can't wait just grab an sx os key from them if they have any in stock


----------



## simbin (Jul 9, 2018)

I also pre-ordered via PayPal (3ds-flashcard.com though), with the Free Shipping option. They kept delaying, and delaying, never shipping my order, while others paid later, with extra shipping and got theirs. I ultimately had to contact them via Discord and pay the additional USPS shipping, so they would ship my order. Apparently, they had a bunch just sitting in their California warehouse, but would not ship any of those to people who used their Free Shipping option, even if they pre-ordered before others. Once I paid the extra shipping, my order arrived quickly, in a couple days. Based on my experience, I will never order from them again, nor recommend them to anyone.


----------



## MattKimura (Jul 10, 2018)

Switchsx is absolutely terrible, I wouldn't recommend anyone placing orders with them. Can't guarantee that you'd get your order if ever.
What happened was I placed my order on June 7th and  sent a paypal request, which I had to wait 2 and a half weeks before they finally responded and allowed me to pay on the 25th. So then around June 30th they promised that all preorders were gong to be shipped out, and I asked and the owner literally confirmed that mine was shipped along with the free case. So I think I'm in the clear and shipment has started up when all of a sudden I get a message about being included in the "end of july" shipment. I ask about it and they tell me that my order was "late payment", but that wasn't my fault! They took forever to respond to my paypal request! So then a few days later I think my order is still in the system, but it turns out they cancelled my order without saying a word about it. All they did was apologize and said nothing can be done. They completely fucked me over after I waited patiently for a whole month and trusted that they would take care of my order. What a bunch of irresponsible chinese cunts. From the beginning they pretended to be nice and act like they were the best company to order from. But then they ultimately cancel my order and not ship me anything. They have the audacity to ask me to re-order all over again, when they still have my payment. I've never purchased from such a shitty company. Meanwhile all other orders went through smooth and they got theirs fine and dandy. Why did I have bad luck, why me? 
Now I'm gonna have to settle with the license. I hate TX for having such a hard to get product, and I hate Switchsx for being irresponsible and breaking promises. 
Anson is fake as hell, and that's not even his real name he's actually in China, not Paris France.

One bad experience doesn't constitute the whole company, but please do me a favor and don't give them your money.


----------



## Rel (Jul 10, 2018)

MattKimura said:


> Switchsx is absolutely terrible, I wouldn't recommend anyone placing orders with them. Can't guarantee that you'd get your order if ever.
> What happened was I placed my order on June 7th and  sent a paypal request, which I had to wait 2 and a half weeks before they finally responded and allowed me to pay on the 25th. So then around June 30th they promised that all preorders were gong to be shipped out, and I asked and the owner literally confirmed that mine was shipped along with the free case. So I think I'm in the clear and shipment has started up when all of a sudden I get a message about being included in the "end of july" shipment. I ask about it and they tell me that my order was "late payment", but that wasn't my fault! They took forever to respond to my paypal request! So then a few days later I think my order is still in the system, but it turns out they cancelled my order without saying a word about it. All they did was apologize and said nothing can be done. They completely fucked me over after I waited patiently for a whole month and trusted that they would take care of my order. What a bunch of irresponsible chinese cunts. From the beginning they pretended to be nice and act like they were the best company to order from. But then they ultimately cancel my order and not ship me anything. They have the audacity to ask me to re-order all over again, when they still have my payment. I've never purchased from such a shitty company. Meanwhile all other orders went through smooth and they got theirs fine and dandy. Why did I have bad luck, why me?
> Now I'm gonna have to settle with the license. I hate TX for having such a hard to get product, and I hate Switchsx for being irresponsible and breaking promises.
> Anson is fake as hell, and that's not even his real name he's actually in China, not Paris France.
> ...


That sucks, I don't understand why they were not shipping the orders in the actual order# as well. Weird company all around.


----------



## Plstic (Jul 10, 2018)

MattKimura said:


> Switchsx is absolutely terrible, I wouldn't recommend anyone placing orders with them. Can't guarantee that you'd get your order if ever.
> What happened was I placed my order on June 7th and  sent a paypal request, which I had to wait 2 and a half weeks before they finally responded and allowed me to pay on the 25th. So then around June 30th they promised that all preorders were gong to be shipped out, and I asked and the owner literally confirmed that mine was shipped along with the free case. So I think I'm in the clear and shipment has started up when all of a sudden I get a message about being included in the "end of july" shipment. I ask about it and they tell me that my order was "late payment", but that wasn't my fault! They took forever to respond to my paypal request! So then a few days later I think my order is still in the system, but it turns out they cancelled my order without saying a word about it. All they did was apologize and said nothing can be done. They completely fucked me over after I waited patiently for a whole month and trusted that they would take care of my order. What a bunch of irresponsible chinese cunts. From the beginning they pretended to be nice and act like they were the best company to order from. But then they ultimately cancel my order and not ship me anything. They have the audacity to ask me to re-order all over again, when they still have my payment. I've never purchased from such a shitty company. Meanwhile all other orders went through smooth and they got theirs fine and dandy. Why did I have bad luck, why me?
> Now I'm gonna have to settle with the license. I hate TX for having such a hard to get product, and I hate Switchsx for being irresponsible and breaking promises.
> Anson is fake as hell, and that's not even his real name he's actually in China, not Paris France.
> ...


just say thanks for the flash cart in the payment comments and then cancel your payment.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 10, 2018)

Rel said:


> That sucks, I don't understand why they were not shipping the orders in the actual order# as well. Weird company all around.


They were shipping by payment date. Odd process for sure.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MattKimura said:


> Switchsx is absolutely terrible, I wouldn't recommend anyone placing orders with them. Can't guarantee that you'd get your order if ever.
> What happened was I placed my order on June 7th and  sent a paypal request, which I had to wait 2 and a half weeks before they finally responded and allowed me to pay on the 25th. So then around June 30th they promised that all preorders were gong to be shipped out, and I asked and the owner literally confirmed that mine was shipped along with the free case. So I think I'm in the clear and shipment has started up when all of a sudden I get a message about being included in the "end of july" shipment. I ask about it and they tell me that my order was "late payment", but that wasn't my fault! They took forever to respond to my paypal request! So then a few days later I think my order is still in the system, but it turns out they cancelled my order without saying a word about it. All they did was apologize and said nothing can be done. They completely fucked me over after I waited patiently for a whole month and trusted that they would take care of my order. What a bunch of irresponsible chinese cunts. From the beginning they pretended to be nice and act like they were the best company to order from. But then they ultimately cancel my order and not ship me anything. They have the audacity to ask me to re-order all over again, when they still have my payment. I've never purchased from such a shitty company. Meanwhile all other orders went through smooth and they got theirs fine and dandy. Why did I have bad luck, why me?
> Now I'm gonna have to settle with the license. I hate TX for having such a hard to get product, and I hate Switchsx for being irresponsible and breaking promises.
> Anson is fake as hell, and that's not even his real name he's actually in China, not Paris France.
> ...


On the opposite side of it , I cancelled my order and got a refund through them and still got the pro and case. Oof. Stick it to em I spose.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 10, 2018)

Memoir said:


> First off? Bullshit. They're legitimate. Various people have already gotten their SX Pro. Unfortunately they're smaller than most of these other sites with only a few people handling the hundreds of stock they've received. AFTER THE 20TH mind you. That's the fault of TX. Not everyone from any site has gotten their order. Hell, modchipsdirect got held up in customs. Chill out and quit spreading bullshit.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Right, me too! I got a refund through a PayPal dispute without letting them know what I had purchased as well. I don't have a problem either. You are absolutely right.


----------



## MattKimura (Jul 11, 2018)

Plstic said:


> just say thanks for the flash cart in the payment comments and then cancel your payment.


How do I request a refund? On the transaction page I see their contact info, so I emailed asking for a refund.
EDIT: Nvm I got a refund. It didnt seem like they cared about losing a customer at all, like they didnt want my money to begin with. 

@Memoir  I feel like ordering from them again with paypal, receiving it, then getting a refund just as you did lol


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jul 12, 2018)

Order was from MODCHIP DIRECT not switchsx sorry.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Marcsoup said:


> I will never understand why people feel the need to excuse a company's terrible customer service. It doesn't matter how large or small the company is, or the product they sell, none of that is the concern of the consumer. All that matters is that they fulfill the legally binding contract that was agreed to by both parties when money exchanged hands. As of right now, they are not fulfilling the contract they agreed to for many people, so the people complaining have every right to.
> 
> If you need a better understanding of consumer law, at least in the United States, check out this PDF from the American Bar Association
> https://www.americanbar.org/content...tical/books/family/chapter_9.authcheckdam.pdf



Most people on the forum have a low IQ so they struggle understanding simple principles about life.


----------



## MattKimura (Jul 12, 2018)

Maluma said:


> I had the same experience you had except my order was cancelled.


They practically cancelled mine because it was lost in the system all of a sudden and they couldn't find it. So they just asked me to re-order and start all over.  But if I log into my account, I can see my order right there.
It's okay, I reported them to Team Xecutor themselves with my full experience. I hope they can be removed, because they are very unprofessional. They only fulfilled some orders, but screwed the rest. That is not reliable at all.

Also I heard that their stuff was stolen from the shipping company and that may be why they cancelled orders. But they never told us anything. Some people received empty boxes.
I'm just glad I'm not the only one, I thought I had really bad luck for having my order done wrong. But it wasn't luck, it was just their bad service and handling.


----------



## DeuX (Jul 12, 2018)

MattKimura said:


> They practically cancelled mine because it was lost in the system all of a sudden and they couldn't find it. So they just asked me to re-order and start all over.  But if I log into my account, I can see my order right there.
> It's okay, I reported them to Team Xecutor themselves with my full experience. I hope they can be removed, because they are very unprofessional. They only fulfilled some orders, but screwed the rest. That is not reliable at all.
> 
> Also I heard that their stuff was stolen from the shipping company and that may be why they cancelled orders. But they never told us anything. Some people received empty boxes.
> I'm just glad I'm not the only one, I thought I had really bad luck for having my order done wrong. But it wasn't luck, it was just their bad service and handling.



To be fair they made a post about it on FB. Some orders got stollen in the shipping process and they will refund or send a new one to those who received empty boxes.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 12, 2018)

I was #362, and got mine in the first batch, just hang in there, you're probably 2nd or 3rd batch.


----------

